# Finally got my 22 SEL R-Line



## Ch3rp (12 mo ago)

After a 2 month wait and reaching out to several dealerships I picked up my Blk/Blk SEL R-Line this past Saturday. Got it at MSRP, dealership experience was good. I sold my GX460 and will be selling my IS300 as the Tiguan replaces both. It joined the house stable of cars my GF's S3 and my weekend toy MKIV Supra. The Tiguan is the slowest vehicle in the house but the Supra and S3 will satisfy my need for speed when I get the itch. Stopped at the tint shop immediately after the dealer to get the front windows done. I plan to do chrome delete, wheels, and suspension for now.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Where are you located? I’m interested in your factory 20s!


----------



## NeekVdub (9 mo ago)

Nice! I got the 2022 Tiguan SEL R-Line 4MOTION in Atlantic Blue with the Storm Gray interior last week, exactly one month after first inquiring about it. I think they got it to me quickly because they wanted my 2019 Tiguan trade in because the timeframe was quoted at 3 months.

Do you love it? I only decided to get it now because it has all wheel drive and Texas weather is crazy with the snow and freezing happening the last couple of years.


----------



## Ch3rp (12 mo ago)

stainlineho said:


> Where are you located? I’m interested in your factory 20s!


I'm in Maryland. 



NeekVdub said:


> Nice! I got the 2022 Tiguan SEL R-Line 4MOTION in Atlantic Blue with the Storm Gray interior last week, exactly one month after first inquiring about it. I think they got it to me quickly because they wanted my 2019 Tiguan trade in because the timeframe was quoted at 3 months.
> 
> Do you love it? I only decided to get it now because it has all-wheel drive and Texas weather is crazy with the snow and freezing happening the last couple of years.


Looks nice, I almost got Atlantic Blue with Black interior but really wanted Black on Black.


----------



## Gyte (9 mo ago)

Ch3rp said:


> After a 2 month wait and reaching out to several dealerships I picked up my Blk/Blk SEL R-Line this past Saturday. Got it at MSRP, dealership experience was good. I sold my GX460 and will be selling my IS300 as the Tiguan replaces both. It joined the house stable of cars my GF's S3 and my weekend toy MKIV Supra. The Tiguan is the slowest vehicle in the house but the Supra and S3 will satisfy my need for speed when I get the itch. Stopped at the tint shop immediately after the dealer to get the front windows done. I plan to do chrome delete, wheels, and suspension for now.
> 
> View attachment 179471
> 
> ...


Sweet i have the same ride.
When you do the chrome delete can you post some pictures?


----------



## child_in_time (Aug 9, 2006)

I just got mine a week ago, it replaced my wife’s SportWagen. I’ve noticed a weird issue with infotainment yesterday going blank and rebooting few times…not sure if it needs software update or just a glitch.
Other than that I really like the car.


----------



## Liansonline (Mar 24, 2019)

Put a deposit down today and the dealership should have it this week. Can’t wait!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnotis10 (Apr 2, 2012)

child_in_time said:


> View attachment 183158
> 
> 
> I just got mine a week ago, it replaced my wife’s SportWagen. I’ve noticed a weird issue with infotainment yesterday going blank and rebooting few times…not sure if it needs software update or just a glitch.
> Other than that I really like the car.


Is this just a VW thing or do other manufacturers have this kind of issue? It’s amazing how many times I have heard this with the newer VW’s. Hopefully it’s a software issue and not hardware.


----------



## Lapizfex-mk7 (Jul 13, 2021)

Ch3rp said:


> After a 2 month wait and reaching out to several dealerships I picked up my Blk/Blk SEL R-Line this past Saturday. Got it at MSRP, dealership experience was good. I sold my GX460 and will be selling my IS300 as the Tiguan replaces both. It joined the house stable of cars my GF's S3 and my weekend toy MKIV Supra. The Tiguan is the slowest vehicle in the house but the Supra and S3 will satisfy my need for speed when I get the itch. Stopped at the tint shop immediately after the dealer to get the front windows done. I plan to do chrome delete, wheels, and suspension for now.
> 
> View attachment 179471
> 
> ...


The car looks great!!!


----------



## Ch3rp (12 mo ago)

1000 Miles in, had the H&R Springs installed last week and I also did the smoked/led front bumper marker. Rides great can't tell difference from OEM. Wheels are next.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Looks good but I prefer the Black Edition SE styling. Love the 20s, SEL dash cluster and power mirrors though.


----------



## Ch3rp (12 mo ago)

stainlineho said:


> Looks good but I prefer the Black Edition SE styling. Love the 20s, SEL dash cluster and power mirrors though.


Chrome delete will solve that issue for me .


----------



## child_in_time (Aug 9, 2006)

Ch3rp said:


> Chrome delete will solve that issue for me .


Do you plan to wrap the chrome pieces or? I’d love to source original black trim pieces, but that seems to be impossible to find.


----------



## Ch3rp (12 mo ago)

child_in_time said:


> Do you plan to wrap the chrome pieces or? I’d love to source original black trim pieces, but that seems to be impossible to find.


Yes, I plan to get everything wrapped. I thought about getting the OEM black trim pieces too but I'm in the same boat and can't find them.


----------



## Johnnyh (Nov 23, 2020)

We just added a 2022 SE R Line to the family yesterday. I love VW's and the Tiguans have been good to us. Your R Line is really sweet. Hate to have my 19 Tiggy SE go.


----------



## Liansonline (Mar 24, 2019)

Ch3rp said:


> After a 2 month wait and reaching out to several dealerships I picked up my Blk/Blk SEL R-Line this past Saturday. Got it at MSRP, dealership experience was good. I sold my GX460 and will be selling my IS300 as the Tiguan replaces both. It joined the house stable of cars my GF's S3 and my weekend toy MKIV Supra. The Tiguan is the slowest vehicle in the house but the Supra and S3 will satisfy my need for speed when I get the itch. Stopped at the tint shop immediately after the dealer to get the front windows done. I plan to do chrome delete, wheels, and suspension for now.
> 
> View attachment 179471
> 
> ...


Just got this pic today from my salesman for ours. This makes a hat trick for my family with another Tiguan and a GTI










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liansonline (Mar 24, 2019)

Liansonline said:


> Just got this pic today from my salesman for ours. This makes a hat trick for my family with another Tiguan and a GTI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems the power curve is a little better suited on my ‘22 vs my ‘20 model as stock. Does anyone know of small changes that VW might have made? For example, getting on the freeway didn’t feel as much like 184 hp in the new one. 

I’ll be tuning the ‘22 soon as well, but I might get away with Unitronics Stage 1 for a while with the current gas prices. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dangxiii (Feb 19, 2010)

Johnotis10 said:


> Is this just a VW thing or do other manufacturers have this kind of issue? It’s amazing how many times I have heard this with the newer VW’s. Hopefully it’s a software issue and not hardware.


It’s been prevalent with the Taos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dangxiii (Feb 19, 2010)

Ch3rp said:


> After a 2 month wait and reaching out to several dealerships I picked up my Blk/Blk SEL R-Line this past Saturday. Got it at MSRP, dealership experience was good. I sold my GX460 and will be selling my IS300 as the Tiguan replaces both. It joined the house stable of cars my GF's S3 and my weekend toy MKIV Supra. The Tiguan is the slowest vehicle in the house but the Supra and S3 will satisfy my need for speed when I get the itch. Stopped at the tint shop immediately after the dealer to get the front windows done. I plan to do chrome delete, wheels, and suspension for now.
> 
> View attachment 179471
> 
> ...


What was your price OTD? Trying to gauge whether I’m getting a good deal. SELs around me in Florida are priced pretty much the same around. I’m going for an oryx white 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ch3rp (12 mo ago)

dangxiii said:


> What was your price OTD? Trying to gauge whether I’m getting a good deal. SELs around me in Florida are priced pretty much the same around. I’m going for an oryx white
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was $42,XXX with taxes, tags, title etc....


----------



## Ch3rp (12 mo ago)

2500 miles in, wheels installed went with Curva Concepts C300 20x10.5 + 30 and 295/30 Continentals. The wheels "raised" it back up with the H&R Sport Springs compared to stock wheels. I can live with the height for now even though I want it a little lower. Next up is chrome delete and ceramic coat.


----------



## dangxiii (Feb 19, 2010)

Ch3rp said:


> It was $42,XXX with taxes, tags, title etc....


That’s where I was as well, thanks for the response!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidc2373 (7 mo ago)

@Ch3rp I'm also a MD resident and really close to Elite lol. Can you tell me where you got your Tiguan? I'm contemplating on buying one.


----------



## Ch3rp (12 mo ago)

Davidc2373 said:


> @Ch3rp I'm also a MD resident and really close to Elite lol. Can you tell me where you got your Tiguan? I'm contemplating on buying one.


Got mine at Ourisman in Bethesda, I had deposits at different dealerships due to the wait for the SEL and I wanted Black/Black.


----------



## Davidc2373 (7 mo ago)

Ch3rp said:


> Got mine at Ourisman in Bethesda, I had deposits at different dealerships due to the wait for the SEL and I wanted Black/Black.


Cool. Any issues, Likes/ Dislikes of the vehicle? I'm assuming they didn't offer any discounts?


----------



## KWTrucker25 (8 mo ago)

Ch3rp said:


> 2500 miles in, wheels installed went with Curva Concepts C300 20x10.5 + 30 and 295/30 Continentals. The wheels "raised" it back up with the H&R Sport Springs compared to stock wheels. I can live with the height for now even though I want it a little lower. Next up is chrome delete and ceramic coat.
> 
> View attachment 190831


Any clearance issues with the wheel/tire combo? Was looking at Nuespeed RSE103 with 275/40-20 Michelins.


----------



## Ch3rp (12 mo ago)

Davidc2373 said:


> Cool. Any issues, Likes/ Dislikes of the vehicle? I'm assuming they didn't offer any discounts?


So far so good, no discounts got it at MSRP with them some other dealerships were trying to mark it up. 



KWTrucker25 said:


> Any clearance issues with the wheel/tire combo? Was looking at Nuespeed RSE103 with 275/40-20 Michelins.


None at all.


----------



## Ch3rp (12 mo ago)

3200 miles in, ceramic coat and chrome delete done. Need to do the roof rails.


----------



## littlewhite (Jan 22, 2004)

Nice setup, looks great! Love the rear!


----------

